# Uncharted: Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Holland und Mark Wahlberg als Nate und Sully



## Icetii (27. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Neuer Trailer zeigt Tom Holland und Mark Wahlberg als Nate und Sully* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Jojo106 (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich freue mich wirklich sehr auf diesen Film und finde dass Tom Holland ein sehr guter Schauspieler ist, aber für die Rolle von Nathan halte ich ihn für den komplett falschen Cast. Er ist viel zu jung und zierlich für den Nathan in Unchartet 4.


----------



## Phone (27. Dezember 2021)

Tom Holland ist ne Fehlbesetzung...allein wegen dem O-Ton kannste das Knicken.
Wir bekommen zum Glück ne n Sync!

Das alter passt da es vor den 30ern von Drake spielen soll, trotzdem bin ich mit beiden nicht ganz zufrieden
2 Sprücheklopfer und wenn MW genauso gelangweilt ist wie in seinen letzten Filmen...oh man.

Aus der Sicht von einem reinen "Action / Abenteuer" Film passt das ganze wieder.
Gibt es anleihen zu sowas wie Illuminati mit Rätseln und Legenden oder nur auf die Fresse?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Dezember 2021)

Die verwendeten Helis sind zwar passabel mit Lasten, aber das Gewicht einer Galeone ist unverhältnismäßig kitschig (Faktor 50+). 🤔


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die verwendeten Helis sind zwar passabel mit Lasten, aber das Gewicht einer Galeone ist unverhältnismäßig kitschig (Faktor 50+). 🤔



Ja, das ist ziemlicher Bullshit. So eine Sikorsky S-64 Skycrane kann, wenn es gut läuft, vielleicht 10 Tonnen heben.
So eine Galeone wiegt aber locker 500-1000 Tonnen, in der spanischen Armada auch gerne mal bis zu 2000 Tonnen.

Aber das passt ja zu dem absolut grässlichen Eindruck, den der Film nach wie vor bei mir hinterlässt. Das ist alles so unnötig, verkehrt und schlicht schlecht.


----------



## golani79 (28. Dezember 2021)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ziemlicher Bullshit. So eine Sikorsky S-64 Skycrane kann, wenn es gut läuft, vielleicht 10 Tonnen heben.
> So eine Galeone wiegt aber locker 500-1000 Tonnen, in der spanischen Armada auch gerne mal bis zu 2000 Tonnen.
> 
> Aber das passt ja zu dem absolut grässlichen Eindruck, den der Film nach wie vor bei mir hinterlässt. Das ist alles so unnötig, verkehrt und schlicht schlecht.


Oh ja .. lasst uns alles bis ins kleinste Detail auf Realismus analysieren .. weil das Uncharted Universum ja so nen hohen wissenschaftlichen und auf Realismus getrimmten Ansatz hat ..


----------



## Phone (28. Dezember 2021)

Welcher Film ob Action oder Abenteuer war in den letzten 10 Jahren realistisch?


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Oh ja .. lasst uns alles bis ins kleinste Detail auf Realismus analysieren .. weil das Uncharted Universum ja so nen hohen wissenschaftlichen und auf Realismus getrimmten Ansatz hat ..


Es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen einem Indiana Jones und einem neuen Fast&Furios


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen einem Indiana Jones und einem neuen Fast&Furios


Seit Indy4 nicht mehr...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Dezember 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Oh ja .. lasst uns alles bis ins kleinste Detail auf Realismus analysieren .. weil das Uncharted Universum ja so nen hohen wissenschaftlichen und auf Realismus getrimmten Ansatz hat ..


Zwischen Realismus a la "kommt so ungefähr hin" und vollständigen Bullshit wie "funktioniert hinten und vorne nicht" gibt es schon ein paar Nuancen. 😋

Da haben selbst die Toho "Godzillafilmstudios" schon versucht King Kong mit etlichen Hubschraubern gleichzeitig zu transportieren und die sind bekanntlich weit von Realismus entfernt. 
Eine Schatzsuche mit mythischen Komponenten hingegen mag zwar mit der einen oder anderen physikalischen Anomalie aufwarten, dann aber nicht auf Seiten der Schatzjäger. 😉


----------



## Davki90 (28. Dezember 2021)

Überzeugt mich ganz und gar nicht. Finde Tom Holland und Mark Wahlberg eine Fehlbesetzung.


----------



## golani79 (28. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zwischen Realismus a la "kommt so ungefähr hin" und vollständigen Bullshit wie "funktioniert hinten und vorne nicht" gibt es schon ein paar Nuancen. 😋


Das Holz vom alten Schiff ist halt mittlerweile so ausgetrocknet, dass es auch ein Heli packt 😅😜


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Dezember 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das Holz vom alten Schiff ist halt mittlerweile so ausgetrocknet, dass es auch ein Heli packt 😅😜


Du meinst da ist jede Menge Helium jetzt drin was es Leichter macht ? 🤣


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2021)

Als eigenständier Film, ohne Uncharted-Anleihe, wäre das wohl besser gewesen.
Was mich aber extrem verwundert:
Warum hört man den genialen Soundtrack der Spiele in keiner Szene??
Wäre zumindest EIN Wiedererkennsungswert:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kgcq_ZtqbO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Drei "W"s


----------



## golani79 (29. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Du meinst da ist jede Menge Helium jetzt drin was es Leichter macht ? 🤣


Weiß ja nicht, wie du auf Helium kommst, aber Holz verliert nach dem Schlagen und beim Trocknen schon an Gewicht. 

Und wenn Holz ewig und 3 Tage irgendwo rumgammelt und evtl auch noch morsch wird, dann verliert das nochmal zusätzlich an Gewicht.

So ganz ernst war mein Beitrag aber auch nicht gemeint.

Aber bei Uncharted sind schon mehr als genug unrealistische Sachen dabei - da mach ich mir auch keinen Kopf, ob der Hubschrauber jetzt alleine das Wrack bergen kann oder ob es dafür dann doch ein wenig mehr sein müsste.

Wird sicher ganz unterhaltsames Popcorn-Kino - aber dafür muss man sich halt auch drauf einlassen und nicht alles im Vorfeld schon mies machen.

Ich weiß, es gibt da einige Unterschiede zur Spielvorlage und auch mit dem Cast sind wohl viele nicht zufrieden .. aber das waren die Leute auch beim Witcher nicht - gefällt mir trotzdem.

Das ist ungefähr so, wie mit den Buchvorlagen ... muss man halt vlt einfach ein wenig ausblenden bzw als gesondertes Werk betrachten, dann kann man's vlt auch genießen / unterhaltsam finden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht, wie du auf Helium kommst, aber Holz verliert nach dem Schlagen und beim Trocknen schon an Gewicht.


Ich hätte auch Wasserstoff sagen können, aber das dürfte sich da nicht ansatzweise drin halten und ist noch deutlich leichter als "Luft". 😁

Es ändert sich nichts an der Tatsache das die Gewichtveränderung eine Lachnummer zum Gewicht einer Galeone ist, vermutlich würde die aus Styropor schon problematisch viel für den Heli wiegen.

Von Kanonen oder Goldschatz an Bord (um Letzteres geht es ja wohl primär von Wegen Transport) reden wir ja gar nicht erst, ich möchte schon Wetten abschließen das da von dutzenden Tonnen nur an Gold die Rede sein werden. 🤣


----------



## golani79 (29. Dezember 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es ändert sich nichts an der Tatsache das die Gewichtveränderung eine Lachnummer zum Gewicht einer Galeone ist, vermutlich würde die aus Styropor schon problematisch viel für den Heli wiegen.


Meine Smileys im ersten Post und meinen Zusatz im 2. "So ganz ernst war mein Beitrag aber auch nicht gemeint." ignorierst du gekonnt.

Irgendwie scheinst du mir das dann doch ein wenig zu ernst zu nehmen in diesem Setting - nicht so mein Ding.

Da kommen wir wohl auf keinen grünen Zweig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Dezember 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Meine Smileys im ersten Post und meinen Zusatz im 2. "So ganz ernst war mein Beitrag aber auch nicht gemeint." ignorierst du gekonnt.


... und ein Griff an die eigene Nase. 😁
Auch das Helium etc hatte alles einen Smilie. 😋


----------

